# Any good Insurance quotes please.



## MD KENT (Mar 2, 2009)

First and foremost a very BIG thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful with previous queries its well appreciated and makes owning a GTR so much more welcoming , thank you . Due to take delivery next week, I am 49 clean license, max bonus , tracker fitted , car kept in secure compound at night locked in storage unit, less than 5 k miles P.A , insurance company still want £969.00 premium , lunacy, anyone had a decent quote as yet . Re the running in threads , I was led to believe engines these days especially hand built ones do not need running in. Recently sold a 360 EVO X £ for £ still takes some beating !! , booted from day 1 , perfect , previous to that an M3 , booted from day 1 , perfect, previous to that 997 Turbo , booted from day 1 , perfect.My experience only, any help re insurance welcomed. All the very best and thank you once again.


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*Insurance*



MD KENT said:


> First and foremost a very BIG thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful with previous queries its well appreciated and makes owning a GTR so much more welcoming , thank you . Due to take delivery next week, I am 49 clean license, max bonus , tracker fitted , car kept in secure compound at night locked in storage unit, less than 5 k miles P.A , insurance company still want £969.00 premium , lunacy, anyone had a decent quote as yet . Re the running in threads , I was led to believe engines these days especially hand built ones do not need running in. Recently sold a 360 EVO X £ for £ still takes some beating !! , booted from day 1 , perfect , previous to that an M3 , booted from day 1 , perfect, previous to that 997 Turbo , booted from day 1 , perfect.My experience only, any help re insurance welcomed. All the very best and thank you once again.


I am 38, company director, clean licence, full no claims, 6k pa + business use, Cobra tracker fitted - kept in drive. Took delivery 2 weeks ago and have done 1500 miles already 

Insurance: Also got silly quotes, BUT Admiral came top! By taking their multi-car policy (have two ordinary cars), i am saving £300 across the insurance for these two cars next year, and the GTR insurance was £550 pa with £210 excess.

Run-in: Not sure why, but those the rules - although i did see 5000rpm a few times in the first 500 miles.  More to do with suspension set-up (see my other post on this elsewhere), but the car is very quick below 3500 rpm and warp factor after! Run-in goes quickly especially if you did what i did and take two days driving round Snowdonia!

Hope this helps.


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Grab those insurance quotes while you can !!!!

Nissan GT-R Earns Title of Most Expensive 2009 Vehicle To Insure


----------



## ianmartin (Nov 2, 2008)

57, spouse included (!), clean licence, full NCB, other cars, rural Wales, locked garage and best quote (£485 with £500 excess and Thatcham 5 alarm) was from Nowell & Richards on 01785 255514. Very helpful. Hope to do better next year.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

How come my car isnt supercharged?


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> How come my car isnt supercharged?


Knowing you, it will be soon..!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Owners of the GT-R buy it for power and speed, and their driving habits will be reflected in frequent and expensive insurance claims," said Insure.com in a statement.


LOL!!.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry, off topic.

A lot of guys on here have found Admiral to be the best - ish but if you trawl round a few comparison sites there are some good deals to be had. You can save hundreds so an hour trawling is well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

MD KENT said:


> First and foremost a very BIG thank you to all forum members who have been so helpful with previous queries its well appreciated and makes owning a GTR so much more welcoming , thank you . Due to take delivery next week, I am 49 clean license, max bonus , tracker fitted , car kept in secure compound at night locked in storage unit, less than 5 k miles P.A , insurance company still want £969.00 premium , lunacy,


I have similar circumstances to above, I had a quote of £550 from Admiral. Oh, and no tracker needed.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ferdi p said:


> Knowing you, it will be soon..!


LOL!

If only that pesky warranty wasnt an issue!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Maybe the section on this forum specifically dedicated to INSURANCE would be a good place to start looking?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Maybe the section on this forum specifically dedicated to INSURANCE would be a good place to start looking?


narko!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Maybe the section on this forum specifically dedicated to INSURANCE would be a good place to start looking?


Ooohh did you actually shout INSURANCE when you wrote that :thumbsup:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Well

I paid £1450 through Admiral but I have 9 points and 1 year NCB due to my 911 being a company car.

The guys was top notch, noticed I had been on the wifes policy for 6 years and give me full protected NCB and did a house hold poicy that covers my GTR and the wifes X5 all in.

I think that is pretty awesome - although some of the older (slower) drivers on here will disagree. :blahblah:

Kp


----------



## Borg (Nov 9, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> Well
> 
> I paid £1450 through Admiral but I have 9 points and 1 year NCB due to my 911 being a company car.
> 
> Kp


If you've had no accidents or claims whilst driving the company car, you can ask your company for a statement to that effect. Most insurance companies will accept it as qualifying NCB. It also works if the company is yours i.e. a self-employed or one-man limited company.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Borg said:


> If you've had no accidents or claims whilst driving the company car, you can ask your company for a statement to that effect. Most insurance companies will accept it as qualifying NCB. It also works if the company is yours i.e. a self-employed or one-man limited company.


I was given NCB on the 911 but I only had it for a year before that I had a privately insured Scooby, and an M3 and before that I had a 350z as a company car. It was the fact that I had gone private, company, private, company, private that they said caused the issue.

Kp


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

*Insurance*

Hi

Try Green Light insurance, I just renewed my R32 with 450hp for £672 fully comp with a £500 excess. Its parked on the street with a CAT 1 alarm and immobiliser. I have 8 years no claims which are protected and they do a discount for owners club members.

Hope this helps

:thumbsup:


----------

